

Change focus every 15 mins for extended computer use - delinquentme
http://e.ggtimer.com/15minutes

======
delinquentme
Disclaimer: This is not mine.. just found it a few days back .. and loved the
simplicity vrs the first thing that comes up on google for " countdown timer "

